# Arbeitsspeicher voll...



## kahra (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein wirklich blödes Problem.
Ich benutze ein Notebook mit ursprünglich 512MB RAM vor etwa 2 Monaten ging ein Steckplatz für den Arbeitsspeicher kaputt. Der Riegel ist okay nur der Steckplatz geht eben nicht mehr. Jedenfalls läuft das Ding seitdem nur noch mot 256MB, man sollte denke das ist genug.

Doch seit dieser Zeit wird mein Notebook immer langsamer. Und das Problem liegt am RAM.

Heute kam sogar das erste mal die Meldung das nicht mehr genügend Speicher zur Verfügung steht, also der virtuelle Speicher auch verbraucht ist, deswegen schreibe ich  auch hier.

Ich finde sch will aber auch nicht das Windows neu aufspelber keinen Rat mehr.

Es laufen kaum Programme, ich kontrolliere regelmäßig den Autostart, habe schon diverse Scanner laufen lassen und defragmentiere auch regelmäßig die Festplatte.
Ein Wechsel zwischen mehreren Anwendungen kann schonmal ein paar Minuten dauern.

Leider bin ich auf meinen kleinen Rechner angewiesen, aber im Moment komm ich einfach nicht vorwärts, weil ich mehr mit warten als alles andere zu tun habe.

Also in der Regel laufen nur folgende Anwendungen:

 Windows 2000
 Firefox
 Eclipse, CASE-Tools
 Rambooster (um zu schauen ob das hilft)

Hin und wieder schalte ich noch Thunderbird, Trillian, Skype und Devphp dazu. 
Mehr traue ich mich schon gar nicht zu starten.

Noch ein Hinweis: Der Prozessor ist so gut wie nie voll ausgelastet. Meist sogar nur bei 0%. Es wird fast nur der Arbeistspeicher ein- und ausgelagert. Schon nach dem Start ist der RAM voll.

Ich würde mich sehr um nützliche Antworten freuen. Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Oktober 2006)

Dann geb uns bitte mal mehr Daten.
Wieviel Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher hast du vergeben ?
Und welche Prozesse genau laufen ?

Nebenbei Rambooster helfen dir kein bischen, die Dinger schieben meistens nur lustig Daten von Ram in den Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher. Das kann Vorteile bringen, ist aber meistens kontraproduktiv


----------



## kahra (2. Oktober 2006)

Also die Auslagerungsdatei habe ich wieder von 400MB(Windows Vorschlag) auf 600MB hochgeschraubt. Normalerweise sollte das reichen.

Leider kann ich keinen Screenshot machen, das System hat nicht genug Speicher ^^, welch ein Teufelskreislauf.

Jedenfalls laufen neben die üblichen Windowsprozessen noch Eclipse (150MB) und Firefox(70MB) als Speicherfresser. Trillian (bis zu 30MB) verbraucht auch ne ganze Menge. Dann noch ein mittlerweile standardmäßig deaktivierter Virenscanner.
Winamp ist mit 10MB noch groß der Rest tümelt sich so bei 5MB. Es laufen insgesamt 34 Prozesse von denen ich denen etwa 9 zu den gehören die ich gestartet habe, bzw. direkt benutze. Der Rest ist unsichtbar oder gehört zur Windows Engine (^^).

Das größte Problem sind Eclipse und Firefox. Sie wechseln sich quasi ab mit der Benutzung des Speichers. Wechseln ich zwischen ihnen wird der jeweils andere immer ausgelagert und das dauert. Das Problem ist ich kann auf keinen von Beiden verzichten.

Mittlerweile drängt sich mir auch die Vermutung auf, dass es sich um ein Hardwareproblem handelt. Einer meiner beiden RAM-Slots ist ja schon kaputt und sowie es aussieht zieht es den anderen auch bald hinterher. Yippie. 



Tja wird sicher lustig nur noch mit Cache und Auslagerung ^^

Da ist mir noch eingefallen, dass in letzter Zeit auch häufiger Programmabstürze mit der Meldung, dass das Programm auf ich sag mal gesperrte Seiten im Speicher zugreifen will, kommen.


----------

